

Ask HN: Please criticize my idea =) OMyBills.com - w-ll
http://OMyBills.com

======
billturner
1) It's "What's the Big Idea?" and not "Whats the Big Idea?". And there are
more spelling/grammar issues on the "About" page.

2) The layout seems a bit off: <http://i47.tinypic.com/jj7hpg.jpg>

3) Many banks now offer this sort of feature with their online banking. What
makes yours better or different?

------
tdedecko
This problem has already been solved sufficiently. I use Google calendar and
its reminder feature.

~~~
Nycto
You can also get reminders through mint.com

------
DanielStraight
Are there still bills that can't be automatically paid?

~~~
w-ll
What. We don't pay the bills. We just bug you to pay them yourself.

~~~
DanielStraight
Why would I want a reminder for bills I never have to see or think about
because they're already paid automatically?

It's not that I think your solution is bad. I just think you're solving a non-
problem.

~~~
Travis
"It's not that I think your solution is bad. I just think you're solving a
non-problem."

I second this, although for totally different reasons. I use mint.com, the
credit card sites, or just gcal with email reminders. I personally wouldn't
use something like this -- why use something so specific, when a general tool
that I currently use does the _exact_ same thing?

